# GXP Quarq to Fuji 2010 SST 1.0



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all, 
I'm not familiar with the SSTs, and a mate wants me to install a GXP Quarq into it...

He currently runs dura ace cranks in it. I'm assuming I need him to grab a BB86 to GXP PressFit BB for it. My question is, do the bearings just press into the frame, or do they use a cup system like the Cervelo's. I am remote to this bike so I don't want him to buy the wrong BB online for it. I have BB presses etc, although mainly for BB30, so will need to find an appropriate sleeve/bush to use with my press...

I'm assuming this is the correct BB for this? Any advice greatly appreciated...

TRUVATIV GXP TEAM PRESSFIT ADAPTER ROAD BB86 BOTTOM BRACKET NEW

http://bit.ly/1aLUJk4


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

Well... After installing the quarq, it seems there are some BB rubbing issues with the S975 crank... Anyone come across this n have a work around?


----------

